# was du zu erzählen hast



## spanien

Ich weiss nicht, ob der Satz gut und richtig auf Deutsch ist:

Ich hoffe, was du zum Erzählen hast,ist  positiv.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Conquistadores

Hallo Spanien,

ich würde sagen:
Ich hoffe, dass was du zum Erzählen hast, positiv ist.

Grüße


----------



## giberian

spanien said:


> Ich hoffe, was du zum Erzählen hast, ist  positiv.



oder:



Conquistadores said:


> Ich hoffe, dass was du zum Erzählen hast, positiv ist.


----------



## elroy

Wenn es _zu_ heißt, muss _erzählen_ kleingeschrieben werden.

Und ich sehe keinen Grund, das zweite Komma auszustreichen.


----------



## giberian

Hallo Elroy,
mit dem Streichen des Kommas im ersten Satz habe ich mich wahrscheinlich geirrt, tut mir leid.

Allerdings denke ich, dass, wenn der Subjektsatz "was du zu erzählen hast" mit Komma beendet wird, dann auch mit Komma begonnen werden muss, dass es also im zweiten Fall heißen muss:


> Ich hoffe, dass (das), was du zu erzählen hast, positiv ist.


Richtig?
Gruß,
Giberian.


----------



## elroy

Stimmt, der zweite Satz ist anders!

Aber ich würde nur dann Kommata setzen, wenn ich das _das _benutzen würde.  Das heißt:

1. Ich hoffe, dass das, was du zu erzählen hast, positiv ist. [_das_, Kommata]
2. Ich hoffe, dass was du zu erzählen hast positiv ist. [kein _das_, keine Kommata - wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich Satz 1 bei weitem bevorzuge] 
3. Ich hoffe, dass, was du zu erzählen hast, positiv ist. [sieht irgendwie komisch aus mit den Kommata]

Was meinst Du?


----------



## giberian

elroy said:


> (...)
> 2. Ich hoffe, dass was du zu erzählen hast positiv ist. [kein _das_, keine Kommata - wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich Satz 1 bei weitem bevorzuge]
> 3. Ich hoffe, dass, was du zu erzählen hast, positiv ist. [sieht irgendwie komisch aus mit den Kommata]




Grundsätzlich:

Subjektsätze werden, wenn sie mit Fragepronomen eingeleitet werden, durch Kommata abgetrennt.Was du zu erzählen hast, ist positiv.​Objektsätze werden, u.a. wenn sie mit _dass_ eingeleitet werden, durch Komma abgetrennt.
Ich hoffe, dass es positiv ist.
​Dem zufolge wäre - ohne Garantie meinerseits - nicht Satz Nr.2, sondern Nr.3 (mit Kommata) korrekt. Allerdings ist die Entscheidung meiner Meinung nach nicht nur eine Frage der Zeichensetzung, sondern auch eine Frage des Stils. Da Lösung Nr.3 eine zu komplizierte Verschachtelung von Nebensätzen enthält, ist sie aus stilistischer Sicht nicht zu empfehlen.

Gruß,
Giberian.


----------



## elroy

Also was mich stört, [Komma nicht übersehen! ] ist das Komma zwischen "dass" und "was".

4. Was du zu erzählen hast, muss positiv sein. - Kein Problem.
5. Ich hoffe, was du zu erzählen hast, ist positiv. - Kein Problem.
6. Ich hoffe, dass du etwas Positives erzählst. - Kein Problem.

3. (von oben) Ich hoffe, dass, was du zu erzählen hast, positiv ist. - meiner Meinung nach grausam 

Obwohl ich mich normalerweise mit Zeichensetzung recht gut auskenne, bin ich bei Satz 3 an den Grenzen meiner Kenntnisse und kann nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ob ein Komma zwischen "dass" und "was" gehört. Wenn ich nach meinem Bauchgefühl richte, kann ich mich mit dem Komma nicht anfreunden, abgesehen davon, dass der Satz sowieso stilistisch gar nicht empfehlenswert ist, wie Du gesagt hast.

Ich bin gespannt, ob jemand uns aufklären könnte, was die Regeln vorsehen.


----------



## caribbean

Mir scheint, dass der 3. Satz sowieso falsch ist. Zumindest hätte ich das nie so gehört. Auch nicht umgangssprachlich.

Satz 5 und Satz 1 wären das, was ich verwenden würde.


----------



## giberian

Dieses Urteil - dass Nr.3 nicht korrekt ist - erhalte ich auch in einem anderen Forum, mit folgender Begründung:



> Der Satz ist ansich falsch. Es müsste heißen: "Ich hoffe, dass das, was Du zu erzählen hast, positiv ist." Warum? Ganz einfach: "...,was Du zu erzählen hast,..." ist ein eingeschobener Nebensatz, der mit Kommata abgetrennt wird.


----------

